# Réglage sonore homepod Mini



## ptidav22 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Est-ce moi où nous n’avons pas la possibilité d’avoir les préréglages acoustiques pop, voix, etc... sur les homepods mini. 
Je trouve les basse trop graves.


----------



## Karamazow (21 Novembre 2020)

ptidav22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce moi où nous n’avons pas la possibilité d’avoir les préréglages acoustiques pop, voix, etc... sur les homepods mini.
> Je trouve les basse trop graves.



Si tu diffuse depuis un idevice ou un Mac tu dois pouvoir régler l’equalizer


----------



## ptidav22 (21 Novembre 2020)

Karamazow a dit:


> Si tu diffuse depuis un idevice ou un Mac tu dois pouvoir régler l’equalizer



Malheureusement non, j’ai essayé avec mon iphone et mon mac. Ca n’a aucun impact sur la sortie audio du homepod Mini.


----------

